# Network Everywhere NP100 install

## Ganders

Hi there! I'm trying to install Gentoo (gentoo-ix86-1.1a.iso) on my Dell Inspiron 3700, and I'm getting stuck at the first fence!

I've got a Network Everywhere NP100 (Fast Ethernet - made by Linksys) PCMCIA card, which Gentoo just plain refuses to recognise the card. I go through the commands :

insmod pcmcia_core

insmod i82365

insmod ds

All of which complete without error. However, when I then run :

cardmgr -f

I get the following error messages :

cardmgr[138]: unsupported card in socket 1

cardmgr[138]:   product info: "Network Everywhere", "Fast Ethernet 10/100 PC Card", "2.0", " "

cardmgr[138]:   manfid: 0x0149, 0xc1ab  function: 6 (network)

cardmgr[138]: exiting

I've done some hunting around on Google, and this card IS supported under Linux either by the axnet_cs or the pcnet_cs module (opinion seems divided!). I've tried just about every combination of loading these and other modules by hand but I just can't get it to play ball.

If anyone has any suggestions of what to try next, I'd be exceedingly grateful!

Pete

----------

## pizen

I wish I could help but I'm having the exact same problem.

----------

## chadh

You might try the latest pcmcia-cs (3.1.34).  They might have updated the drivers.  Also, I don't know if your Dell is afflicted, but some Dell laptops require a memory address exclusion in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts.

----------

## littlekif

i have that very same card in my toshiba, and problems to go with it. Do you think that the card is causing my pci=biosirq problems? would the memory address exclusion apply in my case?

----------

## Murf

Was also having problems with a Linksys NP100 Network Everywhere Ethernet pcmcia

card. 

It would insert, cardmgr saw it, but kept binding the pcnet_cs module...

I tried just about everything...compiled the kernel without pcnet_cs, with axnet_cs static, didn't work.

Finally edited /etc/pcmcia/config

There are 2 entries for NP100, one using axnet_cs, the other pcnet_cs. I changed bot the use axnet_cs, and rebooted for a clean restart. Worked perfect. Card now comes up on insert, etc.

Hope this helps someone out down the road.

Murf

----------

## thecrazyperson_ws

Hello all.  I'm reviving this thread because I'm having some slightly major problems with a Network Everywhere NP100 using the axnet_cs driver under the 2004.2 livecd.  The laptop that I have put this card in is an old Compaq LTE5400 (pentium-classic 150Mhz).  The error I keep getting is listed as follows:

livecd root # /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

* Starting pcmcia:                                   [ok]

cardmgr[2169]: watching 2 sockets

cs: unable to map card memory!

cs: unable to map card memory!

cs: unable to map card memory!

cs: unable to map card memory!

cs: unable to map card memory!

cs: unable to map card memory!

cs: unable to map card memory!

(no that's not a copy/paste typo, it actually says that about that many times).

Anyway, if anybody could help, that would be extremely great for me, as that'll make 3 machines that are Gentooed.

----------

## tomre

I was having some problems with this same card, and after reading these comments have decided to throw it away and buy another model.  

Maybe this is a cop-out, but lan cards are cheep lately, so the time involved is not worth the cost of just getting a new card.  What do you think?

----------

## beatryder

 *Murf wrote:*   

> Was also having problems with a Linksys NP100 Network Everywhere Ethernet pcmcia
> 
> card. 
> 
> It would insert, cardmgr saw it, but kept binding the pcnet_cs module...
> ...

 

Thank you!!! this got mine working as well

----------

## jazzplayerl9

wow...wanted to say thanks for this thread.  Spent a few hours trying to figure that one out...

Went into /etc/pcmcia/config and changed that second NP100 entry to axnet_cs...then started up my pcmcia with /etc/init.d/pcmcia start and amazingly it beeped at me and started working...I think it was one of those "I AM THE MAN" moments...but then I had to remember someone else helped...so I had to thank them...so...thanks!

----------

